

Ask HN: Why not hide vote counts on links as well? - diegob

I believe the quality of comments has increased since comment votes were hidden, why not try it on links as well?<p>Edit: I hope we can have a discussion about it either way.
======
nametoremember
#13 on my list has 305 points while #12 has 3. Links aren't ordered in the
same way as comments (they rise to the top) so I don't think you can compare
the two.

------
bzupnick
i agree with the quality needing some adjustment, there are waayyy to many
osama links posted. its getting kinda annoying. but in terms of the links.
well, i was already against hiding the votes for comments, but, i feel like if
the votes are hidden from links, i would have NO clue what to read or whats
just junk

~~~
edw
I don't disagree that there are too many bin Laden stories, but I'd be
hesitant to make any algorithmic changes based on a story that is a once-a-
year magnitude event.

The problem isn't that there are too many bin Laden stories: it's that there
are _any_. I know how to get to CNN or the NYT and it's completely pointless
to post bin Laden stories here period. I would also say that politics and
religion, even if there'a some vague technology connection, should be
_verboten_. There should be some minimum level of genuinely applied or
theoretical computing or math content.

